# Fur The 'More?



## Zachariah (Jan 26, 2014)

Anybody going to Fur The 'More this year? Its in March 14-16. Its my first con and wondering if anybody else was headed down there! For those who don't know, its in Baltimore, MD. About 3 hours away. I was looking to make some friends to go with.


----------



## Perk (Jan 27, 2014)

I will be there making a mess as usual! Bright and early Thursday morning with camera toys and trinkets hehe.


----------



## Xyloart (Jan 27, 2014)

Was going to go but forgot to apply for a table in time. On the waiting list though so it's still a maybe.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm excited. But nervous since its my first con.  Maybe i'll see you guys there. ^^

How big is it usually?


----------



## Perk (Jan 29, 2014)

Last year there was around 450. We might have around 600 this year... What day are you coming?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2014)

Probably Friday and Saturday. I live about 3 hours away. I have a friend that lives down there. I was going to go down possibly thursday and stay till sunday. I'll spend some time with her (already offered her to go to the con with me. I don't think she wants to go). But, I'll probably be there friday and saturday. What about you?


----------



## Perk (Jan 29, 2014)

Around say 3PM thursday... Depends on how persuasive I can be to get out early hehe.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 30, 2014)

hahaha, Nice. How far do you live away? Or are you local?


----------



## Perk (Jan 30, 2014)

I am about 20 mins away from the hotel when I am on campus.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 30, 2014)

That isn't bad at all. That would be nice having a con just 20 minutes away. I live in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Perk (Feb 1, 2014)

The middle of nowhere? Thats the perfect place to dance around and cause a scene! Hey, if your going to be there on friday, we should meet up in the lobby or something!


----------



## Zachariah (Feb 1, 2014)

It gets boring after a while. Even more so because it takes an hour to drive to work.  I will be there on friday for sure! We should. It sounds like an awesome idea. I'd love to have some friends and such. ^^


----------



## good_shepherd (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll be there Friday-Sunday.

As far as the middle of nowhere, at least it's only an 1.5 hours to AC for you.


----------

